
Ask HN: Is Immutable.js a dead project? - seattle_spring
It seems like there&#x27;s huge interest for this project, with almost 20,000 stars. However, the last stable release was more than a year ago (April 2016). An alpha version was released on March of this year, but it&#x27;s broken for most users and almost no pull requests have been approved since then. Issues sit idle for months at a time with no response.<p>Did Facebook give up using this internally for something else?
======
pspeter3
That is actually a concerning fact that the alpha hasn't been stabilized. I do
know the stable release does work in production though.

------
colept
I wouldn't say it's a dead project. The stable release is doing fine - we just
incorporated it into a new project recently.

Facebook's teams have a lot of projects going on I wouldn't be surprised if
they're focusing on something else.

------
moocowtruck
i think the new project is called clojurescript

